
Economists Take Aim at Wealth Inequality - legutierr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/04/business/economy/economists-take-aim-at-wealth-inequality.html
======
dawnbreez
It's nice to see the opinions of actual experts, as opposed to the opinions of
politicians.

